# What is this chicken?



## masschickens (Sep 23, 2012)

What is he


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks Rock to me except those tail feathers (game bird). Moms must have jumped ship for a night.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

He's a Legbar, it's a leghorn/barred mix. I'd say Cream Legbar to be exact..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Y'all need help identifying breeds in the future, here's an excellent website with each and every breed of chicken imaginable. There are some really exotic/crazy breeds out there in the world. But anyhow, the list is alphabetized and very easy to navigate, at the bottom of the first page there is (in blue) the next page and letters that pages chickens start with, click it and go to the next and the next... There's quite a bit of info and photos on each breed, some more than others.. But it's an excellent site.. Check it out ! 
Www.feathersite.com

Cogburn


----------



## masschickens (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Anytime.. Just holler !! If I can help I'd be glad to.


----------



## Julienkc (Aug 20, 2012)

He's a black sex link rooster. Almost 100% sure.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

He is A very handsome rooster


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

He looks just like my first rooster, Rudy. Rudy was a Black Sex Link. A Black Astralorp or a RIR crossed with a Barred Rock.

He looks JUST like Rudy. He had those black beetle green tail feathers.


----------



## woodsman (Jun 20, 2012)

He is a americana EE


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Black sex-link.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I have no clue....but he is a very handsome fellow!


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

To me that appears to be a Black Sex-link. (As mentioned previously)
This combination is very possible because the way you get a Black Sex-link is by crossing a Rhode Island Red rooster with a Barred Rock Hen.
So, I'd say that your little momma hen found a RIR somewhere.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's a couple pics, and there's many others that are very close... so who knows? Hybrids don't breed true.. So definitely a purebred mix ! Lol

Cogburn


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

He is definitely a Black Sex Link,Here's Mr. Roo little over 6 months old.
View attachment 18561

p12


----------

